# the princess sickness



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for those that might not appreciate this, but I freaking LOVE this video.






Anyone know a person that has the "Princess Sickness"?

lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a few and they are cute in some ways..


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I would want to punch them in the mouth. >.>


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Lol... don't travel to Singapore, you'll be surrounded by them lmfao. 

Ok they're not ALL like that, but guys, try dating over there and you'll find a significant percentage of them, as the video says, "Gung Jyuh Behng".


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> I would want to punch them in the mouth. >.>


Since your a girl, are you one too?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I doubt she is, or she'd be scared to break her nails.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice video lol


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah thats me... 

"Hurry and buy me something! I want SSS+ CRS/CBS, Wine Reds, Pandas and BKK! AAAhhhhhh~"


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

You forgot the line where you threaten to dump your bf if he doesn't buy you previously mentioned items... lol.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL I think there is another term for that.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't see the humor in this. It's annoying. I can't beleive this is considered funny. Some fat white twerp making fun of chicks he probably has no chance with lol

Women here are the same.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> Yeah thats me...
> 
> "Hurry and buy me something! I want SSS+ CRS/CBS, Wine Reds, Pandas and BKK! AAAhhhhhh~"


LMAO ... now that is funny.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> LOL I think there is another term for that.


LOL, I don't think it's restricted to Hong Kong girls by any stretch. Almost every Mainland girl I know here would fit that bill.

I once saw on a Chinese BBS where a girl posted that she dumped her bf because he wouldn't buy her a 500$ bag.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Pffft, I got a job and bought my own 500 dollar bag. 

Guys need to watch out for gold diggers!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> LOL, I don't think it's restricted to Hong Kong girls by any stretch. Almost every Mainland girl I know here would fit that bill.
> 
> I once saw on a Chinese BBS where a girl posted that she dumped her bf because he wouldn't buy her a 500$ bag.


Is that $500 cdn or $500 cny?



if it's $500 cny, then it's equivalent to $70 cdn, it's reasonable! O_O Once in a while is ok..


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So we eff em while we rich cause when we broke dem a leave us.

^ +1.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it depends on what kind of bag really... 
stuff like Coach bags are like $500 for the bigger ones...and I consider them the most 'affordable' luxury bags. I have a few of these.

Louis Vuitton, Prada and Gucci are like upwards to thousands.. CDN. A little out of the budget for a poor grad student, lol. Plus this aquaria hobby is breaking the bank! =)

I only bought a couple of expensive ones because I was sick and tired for those 50 dollar bags that break down after a year. The dumbest things are those TNA bags where girls still walk around with them when they are ripped all over because the seams arent stitched well. Those $500 dollar bags dont have a single torn stitch and I've been using them for years. I will spend more on a product thats quality. 

My thinking is that if you have to force someone to buy you something, it means alot less because it shows less of their character. I cant say I'm guilty free of it myself... lol... but guys probably feel good about buying their favorite girl something they know they'll like. I've learned that if I really want/need something and its out of the normal price range, I'm not going to wait for a guy to get it for me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Is that $500 cdn or $500 cny?
> 
> 
> 
> if it's $500 cny, then it's equivalent to $70 cdn, it's reasonable! O_O Once in a while is ok..


it was 500$ CAD



kerohime said:


> My thinking is that if you have to force someone to buy you something, it means alot less because it shows less of their character.


Ehh... I don't think buying stuff (even voluntarily) for a girl shows much character either.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

man...I gotta start hanging with Chinese more....I'm such a banana. 


Glad to know the phrase I've called my sis decades ago still applies..... "Hong Kong Princess"


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

solarz said:


> it was 500$ CAD


I see! 

My thinking is as long as "they" were being reasonable and not asking excessively, then it's ok in my standard

Eg.

If "they" want to karaoke & eat sushi once a week, it's fine, I can afford it

If "they" want a louis vuitton bag for a few thousands and "they" will enjoy it for a few years, I don't mind of getting one

Once in a while is acceptable (bday, vday, easter, halloween, christmas)


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> I see!
> 
> My thinking is as long as "they" were being reasonable and not asking excessively, then it's ok in my standard
> 
> ...


whoa...how do you juggle the aquarium hobby, multiple girlfriends, and karaoke & sushi with each of them every week?


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

and a louis vuitton bag 5x a year??!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't find buying expensive things do much.

If I can afford $1000+ items so should my significant other. So how would she feel any more special if I bought it or if she bought it.

But for those girls that do demand for things all the time, they better be some good looking trophy gf


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I find it would be a little bit demeaning to be a trophy GF. 
I remember sitting on the bus going to my HS, and this chinese girl was complaining to her mom saying stuff like.. "My mom is so annoying! she says I have crappy grades and I'm not hard working enough, I will never amount to anything, I will never be able to *marry a doctor*!"

I was like.. LOL... As someone that aspired to go into the medical field, I found that extremely pathetic. If you dont do well in school, be a gold digger?

On the other hand,

Do you boys out there find it intimidating to have a GF that is smarter or has higher education? Because my colleages seem to have that problem. Plus they dont tend to want a guy that is their junior or not at their level. Which might be a problem I will face one day. =x


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

aeri said:


> whoa...how do you juggle the aquarium hobby, multiple girlfriends, and karaoke & sushi with each of them every week?


nonono, you got it all wrong

What I meant was, if my girl were to ask me for these stuff, I wouldn't mind of buying her any of it, because it would made her happy for several years. Several years of happiness for a few thousand dollars is worth it in my opinion


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Do you boys out there find it intimidating to have a GF that is smarter or has higher education? Because my colleages seem to have that problem. Plus they dont tend to want a guy that is their junior or not at their level. Which might be a problem I will face one day. =x


Not just your colleages, but their family will feel the same too.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> On the other hand,
> 
> Do you boys out there find it intimidating to have a GF that is smarter or has higher education? Because my colleages seem to have that problem. Plus they dont tend to want a guy that is their junior or not at their level. Which might be a problem I will face one day. =x


It's all about how you think a person should be valued. Should they be judged on their income level, or are there any other worthwhile qualities to a person?

I know parents want their daughters to marry a man who can provide for her, but really, what do they know? They don't spend day in and day out with the guy, so all they can base their judgment on is the guy's bank account, or something else equally as superficial and shallow.

It would be foolish for the girl herself to fall into that kind of trap.

As for finding a GF who's smarter or has a higher education intimidating? No, I can't imagine I would. First, having completed a psych major in university, I know that "being smart" is a very subjective and loaded word. Some people are more knowledgeable/skilled at some areas, and less so at others. Everyone has strengths and weaknesses, that's nothing to be ashamed about. Second, having a higher education means absolutely nothing to the kind of person one is. So what if she's a NASA physicist? It doesn't tell me anything about what kind of person she would be.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

In my opinion it doesn't really matter if it's a male/female that is more intelligent. You can always learn from one another. Not everyone is brilliant in all the different fields in life.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

A piece of paper from an institution doesn't determine how intelligent you are, not in my opinion anyways.

In regards to the age differences, it depends... obviously, as with anything. Some people do mind, some people don't mind and some people seek men that are younger than they are.

 works out for everyone.



Kerohime said:


> I find it would be a little bit demeaning to be a trophy GF.
> I remember sitting on the bus going to my HS, and this chinese girl was complaining to her mom saying stuff like.. "My mom is so annoying! she says I have crappy grades and I'm not hard working enough, I will never amount to anything, I will never be able to *marry a doctor*!"
> 
> I was like.. LOL... As someone that aspired to go into the medical field, I found that extremely pathetic. If you dont do well in school, be a gold digger?
> ...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

god those type of girls always get in the way of me and my bromances!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lol, my friend Emerson is in one of his vids!






Although he's pronouncing the "song" wrong.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

okay an upgrade from hello kitty backpack to louis


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't feel that education equates to intelligence... Though I would argue on some level that it does make certain implications about ambitions, work ethics, sense of judgement, perhaps in some cases on an indirect level maturity as well, etc. Though none of these are absolute and I think any implications are more subjective to an individual basis.

As far as spending money/wealth is concerned, I think if your monetary investment in a person means so much to them, you eventually have to question the quality, significance, and sensibility of the criteria that person is holding you to, and most importantly, what the major personality trait or component of them is that's causing them to hold you to such superficial standards in the first place.

As far as being intimidated by someone more intelligent... I dunno... Get over yourself, there's always gonna be people smarter than you, so surrounding yourself with dumb people just to deceive yourself is probably gonna hurt you more than it will help.


----------

